# Reversing Camera & Sensors



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anyone know where to get a good priced reversing camera and sensors fitted to my car? I don't want the dashboard one as I understand that is a lot more expensive and it will have to be factory fitted for my Honda.

Appreciate advice on this including recommended models and approx prices as well as where to purchase/get fitted.

Many thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I asled about this in the Uk and the answer was that I couldn't - that was on an Audi but it maye be different for other cars. basically, the wiring wasn't in place and they would have dismantle half the car to add it in. So I bought a different car with it pre-fitted.

I'd be interested in the outcome though.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

If you look on Ebay they have wireless kits but I don't know where to get one here and get it fitted.


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

stamboy said:


> If you look on Ebay they have wireless kits but I don't know where to get one here and get it fitted.


There are a few shops is satwa, but the main market is in Naïf road, the one that leads to hyat regency in deira


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

brinks said:


> There are a few shops is satwa, but the main market is in Naïf road, the one that leads to hyat regency in deira


Many thanks. Any idea how much they cost roughly all in i.e. fitted?


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

stamboy said:


> Many thanks. Any idea how much they cost roughly all in i.e. fitted?


Sorry buddy, no idea how much they cost.


----------



## dt36 (Dec 28, 2013)

Look at the ones intergrated into the rear view mirror. Lot of Toyotas have these fitted as an aftermarket option. Wouldn't be difficult to fit and the wiring will run in the headlining and pillars, then down to the reverse light wires.
I would even consider going to some of the car breakers in the units behind Emirates Metro and getting them to give you a price fitted. Loads of scrappies down that way...


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

dt36 said:


> Look at the ones intergrated into the rear view mirror. Lot of Toyotas have these fitted as an aftermarket option. Wouldn't be difficult to fit and the wiring will run in the headlining and pillars, then down to the reverse light wires.
> I would even consider going to some of the car breakers in the units behind Emirates Metro and getting them to give you a price fitted. Loads of scrappies down that way...



The rear view mirror is the one I was thinking of getting.


----------

